# First Video Running/Fishing New Fury



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

So I took the Fury out with two guys that I regularly fish with. One weighs 320lbs, the other 150lbs, and I myself weigh about 195lb. We had near a full tank of gas but tried to stay light on gear. I thought we would be riding low for sure. Not the case. I took out the yeti jumpseat to both make room and cut back on the weight. I LOVED fishing with the cockpit open. When we balanced the boat we were still drafting approx 7" (measured, not guessed.....but no I don't have pictures). I normally run around at 33-35 mph depending on conditions. With all the weight it was 31-33. I poled for the first time with the micro power pole spike in place and it really didn't get in the way like I thought it would. The only time I even noticed it was if I had to plant off the starboard side to spin but when I do that I swing the pole over my head and being 6'2" it cleared the spike as well. That micro is bad to the bone. We caught several fish because we were able to stop dead without my having to jam my push pole in that soft mud. I would drop the spike, clip the push pole, pick up my rod, and often I was ready to cast almost as fast as the other guys were. Water was incredibly low and dirty in Delacroix. We ran around for quite a while to find decently clean water. Ended up fishing in coves that were 8"-10" deep to find the clean stuff. We saw tons of tails and reds crawling with their backs out of the water. We boated a bunch a really good fish and had 6 or 7 spit hooks. Overall great day. My buddy had the GoPro running some of the time during the trip so I thought I would throw together a quick edit last night. All fish were tagged and released. Feedback appreciated! And smile a little bit, this video isn't supposed to be serious!


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

E-Money what editing software do you use for the GoPro?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

PeteS said:


> E-Money what editing software do you use for the GoPro?


I use Adobe Premiere Pro and Adobe After Effects. It is crazy what all they can do! I didn't spend a whole lot of time on this one, so it's not a true reflection of how powerful that software is.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you Sir


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Is that the Big Tiller kit on your Merc?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Is that the Big Tiller kit on your Merc?


Yes it is, plus an extension from carbon marine.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Man, you were coming in hot on the trailer.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Man, you were coming in hot on the trailer.


lol you think? I was a little crooked, I'd normally go harder. Maybe I need to calm down.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Atta Boy Keep those videos coming.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

E-money said:


> Yes it is, plus an extension from carbon marine.


Dang, was hoping just the Big Tiller was long enough. How long of an extension?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Dang, was hoping just the Big Tiller was long enough. How long of an extension?


I can measure when I get home.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

E-money said:


> I can measure when I get home.


Cool, can't really find any info on that..as far as how much longer it is than stock. Thanks for checking. Nice video too.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Bitchin jerseys


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Cool, can't really find any info on that..as far as how much longer it is than stock. Thanks for checking. Nice video too.


19" extension


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

E-money said:


> lol you think? I was a little crooked, I'd normally go harder. *Maybe I need to calm down*.


Nonsense!

Cool Video E


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

E-money said:


> lol you think? I was a little crooked, I'd normally go harder. Maybe I need to calm down.


That's the way to do it right there.

Winches are for bringing beer to the table.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> That's the way to do it right there.
> 
> Winches are for bringing beer to the table.


It's only March but this may be post of the year!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> That's the way to do it right there.
> 
> Winches are for bringing beer to the table.


Hahahaha!!!!! Now that's funny right there


----------

